# C compiler cannot create executables [RISOLTO]

## f0llia

Appena sistemate le gcc ho ridato un emerge -u portage e ottengo il seguente errore:

```

Whitebox root # emerge -u portage

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

...................portage: Update type "slotmove" not recognized.

.

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 26) sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gawk-3.1.3.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gawk-3.1.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gawk-3.1.3-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building gawk ...

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... ./install-sh -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for bison... bison -y

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 42, Exitcode 77

!!! (no error message)

Whitebox root #

```

 Cominciamo dal pezzo iniziale : 

```

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

...................portage: Update type "slotmove" not recognized.

.

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

```

Come mai mi da questa cosa?

Invece per quanto riguarda l'errore vero e proprio come risolvo ?

ps: tutte mi capitano stassera  :Neutral:   :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by f0llia on Sat Feb 28, 2004 2:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cerri

Per il fixpackages ignora.

Per l'altro problema: ci dovrebbe essere un errore nelle tue CFLAGS.

----------

## gnu-statix

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Per l'altro problema: ci dovrebbe essere un errore nelle tue CFLAGS.

 

Confermo! ho avuto lo stesso problema per colpa di un s di troppo in -funroll-loops

Ciao

----------

## f0llia

Le flag che ho settato sono le seguenti: 

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

```

Sono da correggere ?

----------

## shev

Le flags sembrano giuste, massimo prova a mettere un -O2 o levarne dei pezzi per vedere se cambia qualcosa. Questo log:

```
See `config.log' for more details
```

non dice nulla di utile?

----------

## f0llia

Sinceramente quel file non lo trova neanche..locate non mi da risultati e whereis mi da risultati che non c'entrano per nulla.

HELP   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

quel file lo trovi in /var/tmp/portage/nome-del-pacchetto/work/ecc.

----------

## f0llia

é un po lungo..pasto: 

```
 

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1356: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1410: result: ./install-sh -c

configure:1421: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1464: result: yes

configure:1497: checking for gawk

configure:1513: found /bin/gawk

configure:1523: result: gawk

configure:1533: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1553: result: yes

configure:1632: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:1661: result: no

configure:1670: checking for strip

configure:1686: found /usr/bin/strip

configure:1697: result: strip

configure:1772: checking for egrep

configure:1782: result: grep -E

configure:1791: checking for bison

configure:1807: found /usr/bin/bison

configure:1817: result: bison -y

configure:1828: checking whether ln -s works

configure:1832: result: yes

configure:1847: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:1873: result: gcc

configure:2155: checking for C compiler version

configure:2158: gcc --version </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "gcc"

configure:2161: $? = 1

configure:2163: gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "gcc"

configure:2166: $? = 1

configure:2168: gcc -V </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "gcc"

configure:2171: $? = 1

configure:2195: checking for C compiler default output

configure:2198: gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  >&5

Could not run/locate "gcc"

configure:2201: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| #line 2174 "configure"

| /* confdefs.h.  */

|

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU Awk"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "gawk"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "3.1.3"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU Awk 3.1.3"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-gawk@gnu.org"

| #define PACKAGE "gawk"

| #define VERSION "3.1.3"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2240: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

```

Questo è la parte dell'errore all'interno di config.log

ci sono ancora molte altre righe se servono anche le altre ditemelo che pasto

----------

## MyZelF

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> configure:2195: checking for C compiler default output
> 
> configure:2198: gcc -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   conftest.c  >&5
> ...

 

Il problema dovrebbe essere questo. Prova a dare un'occhiata qui

----------

## f0llia

Praticamente devo provare cun un: gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.3 ?

----------

## MyZelF

Così pare: non ti resta che fare la prova.  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Il punto in cui mi si bloccava e ritornava l'errore l'ha passato..  :Very Happy:  speriamo vada tutto a buon fine..in fondo per finire l'emerge -u world ha solo 65 pacchetti ancora   :Wink: 

Cmq grazie mille , myzelf, ancora una volta mi hai salvato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Ok, tienici informati. E, magari, visto che abbiamo appurato che il problema non dipende da gawk, modifica il titolo del post in modo da agevolare future ricerche.  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Non ci posso credere ...mi è comparso un'altro errore durante sto benedetto emerge -u world! 

```

 * Building libtool-1.5.2 ...

rm -f acinclude.m4 acinclude.m4T

cat ./libtool.m4 > acinclude.m4T

mv acinclude.m4T acinclude.m4

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/libtool-1.5.2-r3/work/libtool-1.5.2/missing --run aclocal-1.8

/var/tmp/portage/libtool-1.5.2-r3/work/libtool-1.5.2/missing: line 52: aclocal-1.8: command not found

WARNING: `aclocal-1.8' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if

         you modified `acinclude.m4' or `configure.ac'.  You might want

         to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.  Grab them from

         any GNU archive site.

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/libtool-1.5.2-r3/work/libtool-1.5.2/missing --run autoconf

 cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/libtool-1.5.2-r3/work/libtool-1.5.2/missing --run automake-1.8 --gnu

/var/tmp/portage/libtool-1.5.2-r3/work/libtool-1.5.2/missing: line 52: automake-1.8: command not found

WARNING: `automake-1.8' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if

         you modified `Makefile.am', `acinclude.m4' or `configure.ac'.

         You might want to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.

         Grab them from any GNU archive site.

configure.ac:55: error: Autoconf version 2.58 or higher is required

aclocal.m4:498: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE is expanded from...

configure.ac:55: the top level

autom4te-2.57: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1

make: *** [configure] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 173, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Whitebox root #

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> configure.ac:55: error: Autoconf version 2.58 or higher is required
> 
> 

 

Questa volta sembra più semplice...  :Wink: 

Verifica di avere installato autoconf >=2.58, altrimenti emergilo.

----------

## shev

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Non ci posso credere ...mi è comparso un'altro errore durante sto benedetto emerge -u world! 

 

Scusa la domanda, ma non ho capito bene la situazione precedente a tutti questi problemi: sei partito da un sistema funzionante che usavi da tempo, stai installando da zero, hai fatto un sync prima del world e poi sono arrivati i problemi, etc 

In sintesi, in che situazione era il tuo sistema prima di avere tutti questi problemi? Mi sembra che ci siano un po' di casini abbastanza strani, magari sono legati a qualche errorino fatto in una fase antecedente a questa, tipo qualche aggiornamento fatto non completamente, dimenticanze in fase di installazione e così via. Da quel che vedo dall'output che hai postato paiono mancare un po' di cose (automake) che normalmente dovrebbero esserci o dovrebbero essere installate da emerge all'occorrenza. Usi per caso pacchetti masked?

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Usi per caso pacchetti masked?

 

I precedenti sono qui. Tutto il sistema (o buona parte di esso) è ~x86.  :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Tutto il sistema (o buona parte di esso) è ~x86. 

 

Ok, allora tutto si spiega. Grazie per la risposta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## f0llia

Si il sistema è ~x86, il problema era autoconf, l'ho emerso adesso vediamo se procede tutto bene. 

In compenso su una ltra macchina mida sto errore: 

```

Blackbox named # emerge -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 13) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.4.22.tar.bz2

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 7f4a97d9c29f7dfc959a7a7efb077e29

>>>  your file's digest: bd9fe0048efaff6382d887bfb595f31a

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5.patch.bz2

Blackbox named #

```

AIUTOOO.. su 5 macchine ste due mi distruggono!! 

HELP

----------

## cerri

Cancella e riscarica il file in questione.

----------

## f0llia

altro problemino: 

```

>>> Merging sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13-r1 to /

--- /bin/

>>> /bin/last

>>> /bin/mesg

>>> /bin/wall

>>> /bin/utmpdump

>>> /bin/lastb -> last

>>> /bin/rc-status

--- /dev/

--- /dev/pts/

!!! copy /var/tmp/portage/baselayout-1.8.6.13-r1/image/dev/pts/.keep -> /dev/pts/.keep failed.

!!! [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/dev/pts/.keep#new'

Blackbox distfiles #

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## f0llia

Nessuno sa dirmi quale potrebbe essere la soluzione a questo problema ? 

Sono ancora fermo a quel punto.   :Confused:   Help pls

----------

## f0llia

Ho risolto modificando il .ebuilt cosi: 

```
 

# nano -w /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.8.6.13-r1.ebuild

```

A questo punto va cambiata la riga: 

```

keepdir_mount /dev /dev/pts /dev/shm 

```

in:

```

keepdir_mount /dev 

```

A questo punto :

```

emerge -u baselayout

```

Cmq per qualcosa di piu approfondito potete leggere tutto Qui!

----------

## Spooge

I am very sorry to trouble u guys in english, But I really dont speak Italian at all. I have the exact same problem as f0llia specified. So I was wondering, could u post in english how u solved that problem ? cuz that would be great  :Smile: 

thanks in advance, Spooge

----------

## MyZelF

Spooge, you'll find more infos here.

----------

## Spooge

Owkey, thank U

----------

